# Moon Wrasse



## matt_bet (Dec 6, 2006)

hi,

have recently acquired a great 11cm moon wrasse from a friend along with 2 3 striped humbugs. they were all in an aquarium together and said they had no problems at all. ive placed them in our 3ft tank and the wrasse has been chasing and attacking all the other fish, especially the humbugs and blackfish in our tank. 

its now been removed and is in a tank on its own and was just wondering why it would have been acting like this, if anyone has had similar problems and whether i can relax it a bit. seems odd it would act this way and really dont want to get rid of it cause ive always wanted one.

matt


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi is it this ?








there is a nice bit of information on
animalplanet.com
hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok, what size tank were they in before? These are predatory fish and should be kept in a minimum of 60 gallons. So if it went from a large tank to a smaller tank it is going to be aggressive as it needs territory. They also eat things like crustaceans and motile invertebrates. so i hope you dont plan on having any of them.


----------

